# What's the best weed and feed



## Tucker34 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have alot of Mahia (sp.) grass (long, with a y at top). I want to use a weed and feed but worried if I do that I will only have dirt left. Is there anything out that will kill the Mahia (sp) but not leave my lawn looking like a desert?


----------



## Seeno (Aug 21, 2011)

According to our local (Mobile, AL) agricultural/horticultural experimental station, the best _weed&feed_ is NONE. Their reason is it's very expensive and is the chemical equivalent of the "scatter gun" approach. There are so many different weeds and nuisance plants it would be nearly impossible to properly treat them all. 

And consider this: can you really rely on a retailer, whose income depends on selling fertilizers and weed killers, to advise you NOT to use his product? 

I'll bet there's an ag. dept. in your city or county that can advise you. MY personal favorite resource is the gardening columnist in the local paper. See what he says about _weed and feed: _

al.com: Home & Garden

Good luck!
Seeno


----------

